
Coronavirus crisis to last until spring 2021 - m1
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/15/uk-coronavirus-crisis-to-last-until-spring-2021-and-could-see-79m-hospitalised
======
Smoosh
This planet has two hemispheres!

~~~
grilledchickenw
This reminds me of how Iceland gets forgotten on most infographics and maps of
Europe.

